# re roofing in nc (hurricane irene)



## ecc2011

Trying to find the going rate per sq for re roofing in Atlantic beach/havelock up to Elizabeth city area. Also any other info about the adjusters being in the area and wait.time on starting jobs. Thanks!


----------



## tinner666

The going rate is whatever you decide to charge. Most jobs start on the 'Go-Ahead' and te wait times just depend on each Company's backlog.


----------



## charlotteroofers

tinner666 said:


> The going rate is whatever you decide to charge. Most jobs start on the 'Go-Ahead' and te wait times just depend on each Company's backlog.


The going rate is what insurance is paying out. If you fellas need some insurance sales training let me know. This is Restoration work not New Roofing Sales so your estimate guide goes out the window.....Let me ask this: as stormers visiting NC how are you going to handle customer issues such as leaks when you leave???

North Carolina Roofing | Charlotte NC Roofers | Kannapolis Roofing


----------



## tinner666

charlotteroofers said:


> The going rate is what insurance is paying out. If you fellas need some insurance sales training let me know. This is Restoration work not New Roofing Sales so your estimate guide goes out the window.....Let me ask this: as stormers visiting NC how are you going to handle customer issues such as leaks when you leave???
> 
> North Carolina Roofing | Charlotte NC Roofers | Kannapolis Roofing


 Those guys are gone! I make the trip there fairly often to repair their work for them.

Just one of my trips. http://www.roofingtalk.com/f8/i-forget-489/

BTW, Insurance companies often depreciate for age of roof and their counter-offer does NOT reflect the cost to replace a roof. So, no, I don't do the work for what they offer, though we may change the scope sometimes and negotiate a lower price. Sometimes, but not often. They have to abide by the published rates, which are prominent on my website.


----------



## charlotteroofers

*roofing - insurance companies*

Xactimate helps as a company to counter what the insurers write on their scope. If you provide an Xactimate Estimate for them with current pricing they can use your numbers and pay you more. Each insurance company has their own "price list" which is BS to me but its all a game.

roofing kannapolis - Landis nc roofing - charlotte roofers


----------



## vtroofing

$12.00- that is off and back on with strong attention to detail and of course very good clean up. Fully Insured, Bonded, Backing by Shingle Manufacturer, In house Financing for up to 12 months 0% Interest.


----------



## vtroofing

Please understand that last post was very heavy sarcasm. 

You did not specify much- if you are a installer, but I am guessing you are. Its a very vague question. 

I am not a Xactimate subscriber, but I know this much, they have a base price, steep, and or high, allowances for every penetration, pipe jack, lineal step flashing, wall flashing, I & W, 30# over 15#, ridge vent, ridge cap, ect. ect. 

Quite sure this is where the Storm Chasing Big Boys make their money. Cheap labor. Very cheap, and very doubtfully compensating for all these add ons the GC is charging the Insurance Company. 

IMO this is a big reason why the work is of poor quality. If the Installer is not being compensated for the additional work- and their "name" is not on it why would they? Code of Ethics? Probably not, more concerned with paying the help and having jingle left for themselves. 

Business is business. Everyone has to make money but in this scenario it is in fact not the sub/installer.


----------



## charlotteroofers

We all know that our traditional estimate pricing is going to be more than any insurance carrier would pay out. If you're a quality roofing company and provide a warranty to your customers and will be there tommorrow working in the community to build a successful local business then Xactimate pricing is a bitchslap in the face but what most do not understand is......These people did not ask for a Storm to ravage their homes and most in this economy certainly do not have the extra coinage to spend for upgrades, some dont even have their deductible money so as a human being and roofer I assess each customer's situation individually. 

Lets face it we all know what we're worth and what we want to make but how often do you get to install 10 to 15 roofs a week doing regular estimates without storm damage?? Be grateful and help those who truly need it when you can and God will bless your family and your company in ways you've never imagined.

Charlotte Roofing | Kannapolis Roofing | Gastonia Roofing | Lexington NC Roofing


----------

